# Converting to a spin on oil filter?



## Guest (Jul 18, 2017)

My 68 2000 has a canister oil filter which needs not only a filter cartridge but also a filter body gasket and a retaining bolt gasket. Has anyone done the conversion to a spin on oil filter and if so does it decrease the normal 8 qt capacity to 7 qts? Any thoughts on the advisability of doing this? BTW natch NH does not stock the filter element or gaskets as built.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hard to believe, but my '37 Cockshuttt has a spin on filter! Seems most of the canister types were just optional equipment at one time until manufacturers figured it might be a good idea to make it standard equipment. I'm not sure about the quantity of oil required with a spin on, but some dealers do say the quantity does decrease by a quart. 
The up side would be that the spin on would ensure a cleaner oil system and be a better quality filter. I find the there is a good amount of sludge left in the bottom of my canister when I am changing the element. It's a pain to get it cleaned out, and a spin on would sure take care of that. 
Now, that being said, the conversion kit is $30.00 to $40.00 and the price of the filter is more expensive at some vendors, and less expensive at others, from what I see out there. I guess it boils down to what you are going to do with your tractor. I kept mine original because they only do minimal work around here. The working tractors I have use spin on filters.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks pogobill! looked at NH site again and they do have the original style cartridge and gaskets. $60. Aftermarket more like $20, got to call and make sure they can supply both gaskets. So....I've decided to stick with as built but aftermarket until I'm forced to update.


----------

